
How Everything on the Internet Became Clickbait - gnicholas
https://theoutline.com/post/4716/how-everything-on-the-internet-became-clickbait
======
gnicholas
The heart of the article:

> _In All The News That’s Fit to Sell, Stanford Communications Professor James
> Hamilton provides a framework for why people consume news: the “Four D’s” of
> Duty (people feel a civic obligation to be informed), Diversion (some people
> are just politics nerds), Drama (people enjoy the “horse race” element of
> political competition), and Display (people want to be able to demonstrate
> to their knowledge and partisan affiliation to people in their party)._

The rest of the article goes on to describe how different types of clickbait
titles appeal to different groups of news readers.

------
yaya69
The information for sale age.

